# Has anyone tried new 10-18 on a full frame?



## polishphotographer (Aug 23, 2014)

Is this lens usable on a full frame? Maybe is it passible to use this lens with a full frame on 16/17mm?


----------



## Act444 (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't think the lens will physically mount on the FF cameras...


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 23, 2014)

You can't put this lens on full frame, it won't fit. Not without physical modification. It has an extended rubber ring that would contact the mirror of a FF camera. 

I have a Tokina 11-18mm that works great on FF, and 1.3X crop. Third party crop lenses mount fie on FF cameras.








Here is my Tokina at 11mm of a 5DIII (no hood):


REX50031 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr

By 14mm you get 100% cover on FF. On 1.3 crop you get 100% at 11mm, but must remove the hood.


----------



## polishphotographer (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## 0003f (Aug 23, 2014)

I modified my 10-18 recently and test it on my old eos50e. I was amazed when I saw the lens can cover the frame at 13mm with just a little distortion . No test shots because there's no film lab in my city. I used a piece of matte glass attached on the back to do the test.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 23, 2014)

0003f said:


> I modified my 10-18 recently and test it on my old eos50e. I was amazed when I saw the lens can cover the frame at 13mm with just a little distortion . No test shots because there's no film lab in my city. I used a piece of matte glass attached on the back to do the test.



Can you explain this a little more? You attached matte glass to the back of what? or do you mean the film plain of the camera?


----------



## Scythels (Aug 23, 2014)

http://forum.photozone.de/index.php?/topic/3709-canon-ef-14-18mm-f5-56-is-stm/


----------



## 0003f (Aug 23, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> 0003f said:
> 
> 
> > I modified my 10-18 recently and test it on my old eos50e. I was amazed when I saw the lens can cover the frame at 13mm with just a little distortion . No test shots because there's no film lab in my city. I used a piece of matte glass attached on the back to do the test.
> ...


Sorry for my poor English.I mean I put a piece of matte glass on the film plain.


----------



## polishphotographer (Aug 23, 2014)

So it should work well with full frame sony A7 series cameras with adapter.


----------



## langdonb (Aug 24, 2014)

I have used an 10-22 EFS lens on a 6D by pulling off the plastic round piece at rear of lens. I would think you can do the same on the 10-18. Just cannot use it at 10mm...min at 13 mm but worked well. I want to try it again on my new 5d3 soon and will post some pics...


----------



## tat3406 (Aug 25, 2014)

check this link.
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1388461


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 29, 2014)

tat3406 said:


> check this link.
> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1388461



Very cool. Makes me consider buying it. One thing I'd like to point out to anyone who fits a crop lens to a FF or 1.3 crop camera, don't be afraid to shoot with a little vignetting. It can provide a cool look that can set a photo apart from the rest.

I spotted a guy shooting a Sigma 18-35 f1.8 when i was a t a bike race. I swapped my 8-15 for his lens for a few minutes and shot way. But I was shooting a 1D mark 4, and at 11mm i god some vignetting. So what? it was cool.



REX18741 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------

